# numnahs for hunting



## L&M (29 August 2011)

My cob suffers from sweat lumps underneath his saddle when hunting - last season they got so severe that he missed several meets whilst trying to heal them up.

On advice from my saddler I have stopped using woolen numnahs and am washing his back straight after hunting with cold water and hibiscrub, but after autumn hunting today noticed one come up again. 

Has anyone had experience of this and how do you deal with it?

Many thanks


----------



## Happy Hunter (29 August 2011)

When you say woolen, do you mean natural sheepskin?
Stumps me, I would have said use one??!!

Perhaps his back is a little thin skinned - Some people say a hot toweling with a few drops of meths in makes the skin a little better with girth galls, perhaps the same might help your chap. 

Hope something does!


----------



## L&M (29 August 2011)

Yes - sheepskin, which is what I have always used on my other hunters. 

My saddler reckons that the wool holds the sweat which in turn allows dirt and bacteria into the pores. These then become blocked and create lumps/callouses. I bought the horse last season and left his saddle patch on when clipping, which also exacerbated the problem, as the hair was trapping sweat and grease. He missed several weeks of hunting as these lumps got so inflamed and don't want a repeat of that this season.

Having said that this horse does have very sensitive skin, and despite being a cob, can get rain scald at the drop of a hat and his skin always over re-acts to any insect stings or bites, so is obviously prone to skin problems.

What is frustrating is that I am very careful to use clean numnahs and tack, and always wash the horse before and after hunting. Also when we compete or do fun rides, he sweats as much but never comes out in these lumps, only ever after hunting so very frustrating.....


----------



## sonjafoers (29 August 2011)

That's interesting - my saddler recommends a sheepskin numnah over and above anything else. I know you said woollen but sheepskin is wool that's still attached!

Sorry, I can't offer any advice but I'd be interested to know why your saddler has said not to use wool - perhaps I will be enlightened if I keep an eye on this thread.

I hope you manage to find a solution.


----------



## Goldenstar (29 August 2011)

I solved this with by using a Limpet pad ( google it ) it was a total cure of this irritating problem I found my first one on eBay.


----------



## Goldenstar (29 August 2011)

Should have said it was the wool that irritated mine too I have had several horses who could not wear sheepskin out hunting


----------



## L&M (29 August 2011)

Thanks Goldenstar - will have a look now.


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (29 August 2011)

Not washing it in Daz are you, my daughter is so allergic to Daz and apparently its notorious for skin probs ... just know u said you keep the numnahs immaculate xx


----------



## JenHunt (29 August 2011)

Sidney said:



			My cob suffers from sweat lumps underneath his saddle when hunting - last season they got so severe that he missed several meets whilst trying to heal them up.

On advice from my saddler I have stopped using woolen numnahs and am washing his back straight after hunting with cold water and hibiscrub, but after autumn hunting today noticed one come up again. 

Has anyone had experience of this and how do you deal with it?

Many thanks
		
Click to expand...

Ron gets these too... he's essentially just a very sensitive soul. It seems to be reasonably common in sweaty cob types!

my advice is sheepskin numnah kept scrupulously clean, put talc under the numnah when you put the saddle on (all on the withers and spine - it'll work to wear it's needed) and when you get home use a hot cloth in strongish dettol solution to wash his saddle patch off thoroughly, then rinse with cold water.

ETA - if you think the wool/sheepskin is the problem then do the same as the above but with a cotton numnah. The talc helps to stop the sweat irritating the skin, and keeps them more comfortable.


----------



## pinklilly (29 August 2011)

I clipped the hunters saddle patches off during the season last year, they were much better without them after one of them came back with a sore where the hair had rubbed off because of so much sweating.


----------



## L&M (29 August 2011)

Sorry DD - don't use Daz but know where you are coming from. 

Thanks Jenhunt re the talc/dettol advice and will try that on sat morning...would get some stinky floral one to embarass him, but he would probably re-act to that too!!

Pinklilly - Have learnt my lesson and will be definitely clipping off his saddle patch this year


----------



## L&M (29 August 2011)

Another thought as googling the limpet pads - does anyone use a 'gel-eze' pad as imagine that would allow more air to circulate under the saddle...?

Thanks for all the helpful replies so far, much appreciated.


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (29 August 2011)

JENHUNT - talks sense lol.. my husband is very sporty and gets a sore bum from sweating, he swears talc is his best friend.. hahahaha  how glad am i he doesnt come on here!!


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (30 August 2011)

Beau gets the same sort of thing in summer here from the heat & sweat under his saddle.

We find sponging him off after a ride and the liberally wiping down with Meths stops it/keeps it to little lumps that don't bother him.


----------



## L&M (30 August 2011)

Thanks Felicity 09 - do you use it neat or dilute, and do you leave it on or wash off after?


----------



## LizzieJ (30 August 2011)

hmmmph, don't get me started! Last season I treated my mare to several hundred pounds worth of sheepskin numnahs.  I had exactly the same problem as you and we missed a few weeks and then the snow came   After the snow I went back to a polypad and the mare was fine!   I have started this year in a new polypad and her back is fine so far   I should say she hunted hounds in one twice a week no trouble, it was only because I treated her to a new saddle that I changed - I've since sold them all on ebay


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (31 August 2011)

Neat and just let it evaporate off


----------



## seche (31 August 2011)

I have the most sensitive TB possibly on the planet - a Nuumed sheepskin was like wire wool to him, so changed to a Le-Mieux - which is conditioned with human hair conditioner and then washed in woolite and allowed to dry natrually - ive had it 3 seasons, its as good as new and horse has never had a sensitive/lumpy/spotty back since. I have a limpet pad which I used on an old horse it worked well but the saddle shaped outlining seems were quite hard so never considered it on current horse. 
How about a GelEze pad with a layer of towel on top before the saddle/thinner numnah? 
I find Barrier Lavender wash (smells great!) is good for washing off - its not as strong as detol/hibi and is soothing for sweat rash prone horse. rescue cream is good and non greasey too for any balding patches. 
Good luck with your problem!!


----------

